

Apple shows H2 titles in PNG instead of plain text - Walkman

In this page: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;uk&#x2F;job-creation&#x2F;
The titles are stored as PNG[1] instead of plain text. Why?
Also a whole paragraph[2]!<p>[1]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;images.apple.com&#x2F;euro&#x2F;job-creation&#x2F;a&#x2F;titles_us&#x2F;images&#x2F;suppliers-title.png<p>[2]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;images.apple.com&#x2F;euro&#x2F;job-creation&#x2F;a&#x2F;titles_us&#x2F;images&#x2F;intro-copy.png
======
benologist
Because it doesn't matter...

a) they have an alt tag describing the text for people without images or the
ability to interpret them, and

b) they don't need to design their site for Google

------
0x0
They are probably using a font which they cannot legally redistribute in web
format.

